# Class is finally done!



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I stated the journey last August by starting paramedic school. I never thought it would come but I finished class in July. I took a national reg prep class, in which, I'm going to say I learned more than my year of class time. Or at least more made sense. I took my practical exam the first of this August and passed one my first try with flying colors. The CBT place didnt have the date I wanted to test so I ended up testing very unprepared. It cut me off at 82 questions and I was scared! It asked me a BUTT LOAD of incident command questions. But I PASSED. I'm finally a Paramedic!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO....how about they other ones of you guys that started class with me last August.

P.S National Reg post your pass/fail result within 8 hrs of you testing.


----------



## Hastings (Aug 25, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> Well I stated the journey last August by starting paramedic school. I never thought it would come but I finished class in July. I took a national reg prep class, in which, I'm going to say I learned more than my year of class time. Or at least more made sense. I took my practical exam the first of this August and passed one my first try with flying colors. The CBT place didnt have the date I wanted to test so I ended up testing very unprepared. It cut me off at 82 questions and I was scared! It asked me a BUTT LOAD of incident command questions. But I PASSED. I'm finally a Paramedic!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO....how about they other ones of you guys that started class with me last August.
> 
> P.S National Reg post your pass/fail result within 8 hrs of you testing.



OB and Pediatrics here. I'm glad I didn't have your test.

Anyway, congrats.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrat's..Now your real learning begins. 

R/r 911


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 25, 2008)

I have my practical exam on Sept 6, and haven't scheduled my CBT yet.


----------



## John E (Aug 25, 2008)

*Don't forget...*

the bi-lateral tension pneumos...

Good luck on your practicals.

John E.


----------

